# Sismos Portugal 2020



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2020 às 03:30)

*Sentiu um Sismo? Relate:*
Portugal Continental e Madeira
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

Açores
*CIVISA*http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/inquerito-macrossismica/Paginas/default.aspx
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

A informação ajuda quem investiga e quem procura informar-se sobre a ocorrência.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2020 às 03:32)

Entretanto a crise a Oeste do Faial também transitou de ano e temos o primeiro sismo nos Açores em 2020. 

Bom ano a todos.

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:36 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 2 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 27 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2020 às 11:17)

Mais um hoje ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:38 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias da Capelo, Praia do Norte, Castelo Branco, Feteira e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2020 às 14:11)




----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jan 2020 às 17:24)

Mais um sentido no Faial ...

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial 


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:40 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 8 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 28 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo e Castelo Branco, concelho da Horta.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Jan 2020 às 00:45)

Mais um ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 18:48 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 9 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial. 


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo, Praia do Norte e Castelo Branco, concelho da Horta. 



O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:



• III/IV nas freguesias de Cedros e Salão (concelho da Horta);

• III na freguesia da Matriz (concelho da Horta).


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## fablept (13 Jan 2020 às 16:53)

Resumo do IPMA sobre a actividade sísmica a Oeste do Faial:



> 2020-01-13 (IPMA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...IuSHl3lw6shoi5_iDSovF_g-s2jxYniij6Yz7YEZkHIc4

Segundo o IPMA, mais de 4000 sismos >Ml1.0..


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Jan 2020 às 13:18)




----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jan 2020 às 23:56)

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:07 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 17 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 28 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia do Capelo (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2020 às 10:35)

Mapa sismogénico CIVISA 2019 Açores. 
Segundo o Geólogo do CIVISA Adriano Pimentel, o mapa de sismicidade dos Açores 2019, no total, 8871 sismos foram registrados, 3758 foram precisamente localizados. A maioria dos sismos ocorreram nas zonas sismogênicas: W do Faial, Ilha de São Miguel e Submarino Condor. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2020 às 11:31)

Por lapso e com a pressa coloquei estas mensagens no tópico dos sismos 2019.

Aqui vão elas ...

27 Jan. 2020 - 02:16



Wessel1985 disse:


> Acabei de sentir um sismo aqui na Terceira.
> 
> Estava a tentar dormir e senti um solavanco ... foi curto mas puxou bem e fez barulho ... alguém mais sentiu?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2020 às 11:35)

27 Jan. 2020

03:14



Wessel1985 disse:


> Já agora fica aqui o comunicado no dia 25 de Janeiro de um sismo no Faial e Pico ... O comunicado por alguma razão não ficou visível no local habitual mas fica a partilha ... Em relação ao evento de hoje ainda não temos mais informações mas tenho visto no face que muitas pessoas sentiram aqui na Terceira e também foi sentido na Ferraria em São Miguel ...
> 
> Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:44 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 25 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 26 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jan 2020 às 11:36)

27 Jan. 2020

03:30



Wessel1985 disse:


> Desde o primeiro evento tem havido vários sismos mais pequenos na mesma zona ( Fossa de Hirondelle )
> 
> Entretanto já saiu o comunicado do CIVISA
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (27 Jan 2020 às 11:40)

Em Ponta Delgada não senti o sismo, estava bem ferrado a dormir!

Para a zona, foi forte, mas não é anormal..de vez em quando na zona de Hirondelle ocorre um sismo com magnitude 4.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2020 às 14:31)

Sismo sentido hoje na zona de Braga, comunicado do IPMA:



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 11-02-2020 pelas 07:22 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de *magnitude 2.4* (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Braga.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Braga.
> 
> Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Fev 2020 às 14:36)

Terramoto M4.7 - Azores-cabo De San Vicente - segunda, 17 fev 2020 14:20:25 UTC (14:20 WET), hipocentro a 5km profundidade 
mais informações: https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/earthquakes/quake-info/2683342/info.html

via Volcanoes & Erthquakes App - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.volcanodiscovery.volcanodiscovery


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Fev 2020 às 15:09)

Foram 2 sismos (um de 4.6 e um de 4.7) em 5 minutos mas o IPMA só considerou um com magnitude 4.2...


----------



## JTavares (17 Fev 2020 às 15:41)

Terramoto? Porque raio atribuem essa designação a sismos de 4?


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Fev 2020 às 16:25)

Terramoto ou sismo são sinónimos independentemente da magnitude.
Do mesmo modo, maremoto ou "tsunami" são sinónimos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2020 às 21:18)

*Sismo de 5,3 fez terra tremer na Madeira*

Um sismo de 5,3 na escala de Richter foi sentido perto das 21 horas de hoje na Madeira, tendo sido sentido em todas a Região.

https://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/sismo-de-53-fez-terra-tremer-na-madeira-CX5880774


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2020 às 21:19)




----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 21:22)

*Um sismo de 5.3 na escala de Richter foi registado perto das 21 horas de hoje na Madeira, tendo sido sentido em toda a Região.*

O abalo provocou a apreensão de milhares de pessoas, muitas das quais abandonaram as casas e prédios onde se encontravam, aguardando na rua por indicações das autoridades, temendo por eventuais réplicas.

O abalo foi de tal ordem que muitos dos madeirenses não têm memória de algum registo semelhante.

Refira-se que um sismo desta magnitude pode provocar danos relevantes em edifícios mal concebidos e em zonas restritas, provocando apenas danos ligeiros em edifícios mais sólidos e bem estruturados.

Para já desconhece-se a existência de danos resultantes deste sismo.
Diário de Notícias Madeira
__________

Várias pessoas a reportar neste post:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mar 2020 às 21:24)




----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2020 às 21:26)

6.3 segundo o IGN espanhol, grande abanão:


----------



## huguh (7 Mar 2020 às 21:28)

sim, num ou 2 sitios tambem já li 6.3.. mas que seja 5.3 já é bem forte


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2020 às 21:32)

huguh disse:


> sim, num ou 2 sitios tambem já li 6.3.. mas que seja 5.3 já é bem forte



Sim, bastante perto da ilha e muito à superfície.

Entretanto o IGN corrigiu para 5.5.


----------



## huguh (7 Mar 2020 às 21:34)

uma réplica registada às 21:22h pelo IPMA de 2.4, não muito longe do epicentro deste


----------



## lserpa (7 Mar 2020 às 21:43)

Seria interessante confirmar se a profundidade é a real. 0km? Seria um sismo superficial, tendo dessa forma o potencial de ser sentido a uma distância considerável. Malta da Madeira, prenunciem-se!! O que sentiram? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (7 Mar 2020 às 21:50)

Não estou na ilha mas já falei com familiares. Quem tem menos de 45 anos diz que foi o mais forte que já sentiu, para alguns o primeiro. Na casa do meu familiar sentiu-se um forte abanão e caíram uns quadros da parede. Aparentemente não há danos e o Funchal foi a zona onde mais se sentiu.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 21:54)

bem este foi forte


----------



## Azathoth (7 Mar 2020 às 21:55)

Em Santo António no Funchal senti o terramoto. Estava dentro de casa e comecei e sentir um barulho que vinha do guarda fatos. Pensei que algo tinha caído dentro deste. Mas depois comecei a achar estranho pois o barulho não parava e depois comecei a sentir a janela a fazer barulho e a tremer. Então é que percebi que era um terramoto. Fiquei bastante assustado e cheguei a abrir a porta para sair mas voltei para trás por causa de uma familiar. E depois parou. Deve ter demorado no máximo uns 10s.
Foi só o susto, não houve danos dentro de casa. Apenas encontrei um objecto caído no chão dentro de casa que estava meio solto, uma vela.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 22:27)

*Vídeo mostra como sismo interrompeu concerto na Igreja de São Vicente*


DNoticias

Felizmente, foi bastante curto.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 23:32)

*Vigilantes nas Desertas reportam derrocadas*

O tremor de terra sentido esta noite ao largo do arquipélago da Madeira foi sentido com grande intensidade na Deserta Grande, a maior das ilhas que ficam a sul da ilha da Madeira.

Segundo informação relatada ao DIÁRIO, os Vigilantes da Natureza alocados em serviço na Deserta Grande reportaram um derrocada a norte da casa de abrigo e outra junto ao mar, mas sem mais qualquer situação a assinalar.

DNoticias

Deve ter sido um valente susto...


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2020 às 23:36)

sem danos, felizmente.

esta noite será diferente para muitos funchalenses... não é habitual este tipo de eventos.


----------



## Azathoth (7 Mar 2020 às 23:51)

> O abalo sísmico sentido esta noite na Madeira resultou em quedas de pedras da encosta da Penha D’Águia para a estrada que liga o Faial, concelho de Santana, ao Porto da Cruz, Machico.
> 
> Segundo relato de uma testemunha, será possível passar, pois um cliente de um restaurante passou, mas de motorizada, já depois do ocorrido.
> 
> ...



https://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/sismo-na-madeira-provocou-pequenas-derrocadas-pela-ilha-HY5881180


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2020 às 01:02)

Grande sismo na Madeira! 

Não tenho memória de sismos com esta magnitude na zona do Arquipélago da Madeira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Mar 2020 às 01:51)

Bem ... este foi de uma magnitude considerável numa zona nada habitual ... Que abanão ... Que todos os nossos irmãos madeirenses se encontrem bem e em segurança depois deste susto ...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2020 às 02:32)

*Madeirenses contam como reagiram ao sismo*
Desafiamos os madeirenses a partilhar no nosso mural do Facebook o que fizeram mal sentiram o sismo que esta noite abanou por instantes a Região. Faltavam dois minutos para as nove da noite quando a terra tremeu. A magnitude sentida foi de 5.1 na escala de Richter.

Se há quem relativize o abalo sísmico, tendo continuado impávido e sereno, muitos testemunham sentimento de impotência, medo e pânico. Quem estava em casa, tentou proteger-se “debaixo da viga da porta”, como conta Ana Sofia Luís, ou para “debaixo da mesa”, como confidencia Ana Ornelas. Mas também, por falta de capacidade de reacção há quem tenha ficado no sofá “assustado”. Ou então, porque precavido, tenha percebido o que se estava a passar. Foi o caso de Catarina de Sousa. “Os meus cães começaram a ladrar uns 10 segundos antes, sentiram muito antes de mim. Incrível!”, escreve.

Continua...
___________
Sempre notável o comportamento dos animais momentos antes de acontecer algo deste género. Há cerca de 2 anos, por estas horas (2 da manhã) ocorreu um pequeno sismo na zona de Arraiolos, não senti nada, mas ouvi o estrondo. Momentos antes de ouvir tal coisa, tinha o meu gato ao pé de mim e o seu comportamento ficou algo alterado de repente. 
Imagino o susto que muita gente apanhou. Quando houve o sismo de magnitude 5 na falha de Arraiolos e outro na zona de Sousel (em 2010, se não me engano) fiquei igual.


----------



## JTavares (8 Mar 2020 às 11:22)

joralentejano disse:


> *Vídeo mostra como sismo interrompeu concerto na Igreja de São Vicente*
> 
> 
> DNoticias
> ...


Ate reagiram bem excePto não terem fugido p a rua.


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2020 às 12:14)

O maior sismo na região foi a 26 de Maio de 1975. Magnitude de 7.9 mas epicentro a mais de 300 km da ilha. Na altura também não houve danos nem feridos mas os relatos foram semelhantes ao de ontem. Olhando para alguns registos, é bem possível que o sismo de ontem tenha sido o mais forte e sentido por mais pessoas na ilha nos últimos 100 anos.


----------



## Sunderlandz (8 Mar 2020 às 13:18)

Boas pessoal. É possível observar um ligeiro movimento da webcam. Devo dizer que esta webcam está devidamente fixada e normalmente não mexe nem com rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h. Actualmente encontro-me fora de Portugal, mas segundo relatos de familiares, começou primeiro com um leve sismo e depois seguiu-se um abalo de maior intensidade, comparado com uma forte trovoada.

https://my.angelcam.com/recording/c...nfo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=clip_shared


----------



## vamm (8 Mar 2020 às 15:10)




----------



## fablept (8 Mar 2020 às 16:39)

A Madeira mensalmente sempre teve um ou outro sismo a rondar magnitude 2, mas não me recordo de nenhum a rondar esta magnitude. Inclusive quando ouvi falar de sismo sentido fortemente na Madeira, até pensei que o epicentro fosse mais a norte, para os lados da Joséphine/Gorringe/Horseshoe.

Fica o registo na estação de Porto Moniz (IPMA - IRIS)


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2020 às 22:01)




----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2020 às 23:29)

*Histórico dos sismos na região*: 






Fonte: EMSC


----------



## Azathoth (9 Mar 2020 às 09:57)

> O geólogo e professor da Universidade da Madeira explicou, hoje, ao JM, as razões que poderão estar na origem dos sismos de magnitude de 5.3 e de 2.4, na escala de Richter, que hoje abalaram a Madeira e o Porto Santo.
> 
> “As nossas placas tectónicas movimentam-se. E, ao movimentarem-se, há pontos onde se cria uma libertação de energia”, disse, admitindo que os sismos possam ter sido pela “normal movimentação das placas” ou estarem relacionados com o “Funchal Ridge” – uma zona que fica na “continuidade dos cones de São Martinho, que entra pelo mar dentro e anda uns quilómetros largos”.
> 
> ...



https://www.jm-madeira.pt/regiao/ve..._a_origem_dos_sismos_sentidos_hoje_na_Madeira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2020 às 14:30)

Questionário macrossísmico


----------



## JTavares (9 Mar 2020 às 15:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Questionário macrossísmico


Onde se pode aceder a esses gráficos?


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Mar 2020 às 16:44)

Sismo 4.4 a Nordeste da Madeira há 30 minutos

Terremoto de Magnitud 4.4 en ATLÁNTICO-MARRUECOS el día 2020/03/09  16:04:30GMT. Enlace: http://www.ign.es/web/ign/portal/ultimos-terremotos/-/ultimos-terremotos/getDetails?evid=es2020evmsw


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Mar 2020 às 01:14)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:05 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 11 de março foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 49 km a WNW de Ginetes, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ginetes, Candelária e Feteiras (concelho de Ponta Delgada).


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação. 

Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Mar 2020 às 01:06)

Boa noite Caros MeteoLoucos,

Ouvi um som estranho lá fora há pouco. Zona de Braga alguém ouviu? Será algum sismo por estas bandas?


----------



## camrov8 (13 Mar 2020 às 01:44)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caros MeteoLoucos,
> 
> Ouvi um som estranho lá fora há pouco. Zona de Braga alguém ouviu? Será algum sismo por estas bandas?


no ipma não esta nada


----------



## Hawk (15 Mar 2020 às 10:46)

Mais um sismo na Madeira! Magnitude 3.5 na mesma localização do "grande" de há dias. Este também foi sentido pela população.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2020 às 11:08)

*Localização em mapa*. Ver mais »»


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Mar 2020 às 21:05)

Bem ... este foi pertinho de terra ... Eu não senti aqui em Angra ... A minha mãe diz que sentiu algo esquisito mas não quis dizer pois pensou ser da cabeça dela ... @Hazores para as tuas bandas deve se ter sentido certo? 

Fica aqui o comunicado do CIVISA ...


Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:03 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 22 de março foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a W de Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Doze Ribeiras, concelho de Angra do Heroísmo (ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2020 às 01:26)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bem ... este foi pertinho de terra ... Eu não senti aqui em Angra ... A minha mãe diz que sentiu algo esquisito mas não quis dizer pois pensou ser da cabeça dela ... @Hazores para as tuas bandas deve se ter sentido certo?
> 
> Fica aqui o comunicado do CIVISA ...
> 
> ...


@Wessel1985 já algum tempo que não vinha aqui....
Sim, foi mais ao lado mas muito perto... 
Mas não senti o sismo


----------



## Hawk (1 Abr 2020 às 10:39)

Continua relativamente activa aquela zona. Mais um sismos de 2.0 esta madrugada. Merecerá alguma investigação?


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Abr 2020 às 00:39)

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:09 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 9 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 29 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Capelo, Praia do Norte e Feteira, concelho da Horta. 


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes


CIVISA/IVAR

Já há algum tempo que não mexia para aqueles lados ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Abr 2020 às 03:47)

Mais dois sentidos no Faial nestes dias ... magnitude 3,0 e 2,9 na Escala de Richter e epicentro no local do costume ...

Entretanto tivemos um sismo em plenas furnas ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:43 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 17 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a E de Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia das Furnas (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## dvieira (17 Abr 2020 às 23:48)

Testemunhos de sismo na região do Minho ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Abr 2020 às 23:52)

dvieira disse:


> Testemunhos de sismo na região do Minho ?



Tenho um relato de sismo sentido em Vila Verde, Braga.

--












http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/com...a, I.P.&ll=41.790,-8.474&spn=2,2&f=d&t=h&hl=e


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2020 às 23:53)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 17-04-2020 23:35
2020-04-17 23:35:11*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-04-2020 pelas 23:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Oeste de Ponte da Barca.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrosísmica actualizada.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.


----------



## 1337 (18 Abr 2020 às 00:00)

Sentido e bem, este foi muito perto daqui. Como tive 3 dias seguidos com trovoada em cima até pensei que fosse uma célula ao principio


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Abr 2020 às 00:21)

1337 disse:


> Sentido e bem, este foi muito perto daqui. Como tive 3 dias seguidos com trovoada em cima até pensei que fosse uma célula ao principio



Também ouvi, até fui ao blitzortung na altura. Suspeitei logo. 


Como vivo numa zona silenciosa, geralmente à noite costumo ouvi-los quando são aqui na zona.


Nos últimos anos tenho sentido vários.


----------



## 1337 (18 Abr 2020 às 00:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Também ouvi, até fui ao blitzortung na altura. Suspeitei logo.
> 
> 
> Como vivo numa zona silenciosa, geralmente à noite costumo ouvi-los quando são aqui na zona.
> ...


A nossa zona tem tido sempre abanos destes pequenos, costuma ser em vila verde mas agora está um pouco mais a norte.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2020 às 19:21)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:54 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 1 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a ENE de Lajes, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Cruz e Lajes (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:


III/IV nas freguesias de São Brás, Fontinhas, Cabo da Praia e Porto Martins (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira);

III na freguesia de Agualva (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira) e nas freguesias de São Sebastião, Porto Judeu, Feteira (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira);

II/III na freguesia de Biscoitos (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira) e nas freguesias de Ribeirinha, São Bento, Santa Luzia e Terra Chã  (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira);
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA

Alguém sentiu por aqueles lados? 

Aqui por Angra desta vez não senti absolutamente nada ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2020 às 03:25)

E tivemos um sismo em terra na parte oeste da ilha ... Alguém por aquelas bandas sentiu algo?

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:22 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia  10  de Maio  foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NW de Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Doze Ribeiras e Serreta, concelho de Angra do Heroísmo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Mai 2020 às 01:35)

Bem ... este é um spot clássico mas que não nos traz boas recordações ... @lserpa Sentiste este?


Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:08 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a NE de Ribeirinha, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Ribeirinha (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Salão, Pedro Miguel e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Mai 2020 às 10:00)




----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Jun 2020 às 15:18)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:07 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 1 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 19 km a ENE das Formigas.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Água Retorta, Faial da Terra, S. Sra. dos Remédios, Povoação, Ribeira Quente e Furnas, concelho da Povoação. O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

- intensidade IV: Nordeste, Achada, Achadinha e Salga (concelho de Nordeste);
- Intensidade IV: Ponta Garça, Ribeira Seca, S. Miguel, S. Pedro e Água d'Alto (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo);
- intensidade III/IV: Ribeira Chã, Água de Pau, Santa Cruz, N.S. do Rosário e Cabouco (concelho de Lagoa);
- intensidade III/IV: Lomba de S. Pedro, Lomba da Maia, Maia, São Brás, Porto Formoso, Ribeirinha, Ribeira Seca, Rabo de Peixe e Pico da Pedra (concelho da Ribeira Grande);
- intensidade III/IV: Livramento, S. Roque, Fajã de Baixo, Fajã de Cima, S. Pedro, S. Sebastião e Santa Clara (concelho de Ponta Delgada);
- intensidade III: Feteiras, Candelária, Ginetes, Santa Bárbara e Capelas (concelho de Ponta Delgada). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR

Est foi grandinho ... Alguém por terras micaelenses sentiu este menino?


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jun 2020 às 17:22)

Entretanto e depois deste sismo de maior dimensão na sua magnitude tem sido registados alguns pequenos sismos com grau de 2/2,5 na escala de Richter ao largo da Povoação e que tem sido sentidos particularmente naquele concelho da ilha de São Miguel dada a sua proximidade com terra ...

Interessante como depois de uma libertação de energia toda a zona parece que desperta um pouco ...

Situação a acompanhar ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Jun 2020 às 04:31)

O mais forte destes eventos ao largo da Povoação ...

Tão perto de terra deve ter mexido bem ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:04 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a SW da Povoação (ilha de S. Miguel).

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Povoação e Nossa Senhora dos Remédios (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:


IV nas freguesias de Faial da Terra, Ribeira Quente, Furnas e Água Retorta (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel);
III na freguesia de Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de S. Miguel);
III nas freguesias de Salga e Achadinha (concelho de Nordeste, ilha de S. Miguel);
III na freguesia de Lomba de São Pedro (concelho de Ribeira Grande, ilha de S. Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2020 às 12:55)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 11-06-2020 10:35*

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 11-06-2020 pelas 10:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Sul-Sudeste de Lagos.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Lagoa, Portimão e Silves (Faro).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.






Fonte: IPMA


----------



## clone (28 Jun 2020 às 14:29)




----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jul 2020 às 10:40)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 02:55 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a ENE das Lajes, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Cruz e Vila das Lajes (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


Este não senti nada ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jul 2020 às 01:12)

Dois eventos em terra nas imediações do Vulcão da Serra de Santa Bárbara ... 

Situação a acompanhar ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:10 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 8 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SE de Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade II/III na freguesia de Santa Bárbara (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:50 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 8 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a NNE de Santa Bárbara, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Doze Ribeiras, Santa Bárbara, Cinco Ribeiras,  São Bartolomeu dos Regatos, São Mateus da Calheta e Terra Chã (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

III/IV na freguesia da Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira);

III nas freguesias de Altares, Santa Luzia, São Pedro e Feteira (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira);

III na freguesia de Biscoitos (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Aqui na cidade de Angra não senti nenhum dos dois eventos ... 

@Hazores isto foi para as tuas bandas ... Sentiste alguma coisa?


----------



## lserpa (11 Jul 2020 às 12:08)

Um abalo jeitoso perto de São Miguel hoje! 4.5ML 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jul 2020 às 12:23)

lserpa disse:


> Um abalo jeitoso perto de São Miguel hoje! 4.5ML
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Bem grande ... fui à aplicação e ainda não refere nada em termos de ter sido sentido pelas populações ... 

Aguardemos pelo comunicado oficial ...


----------



## fablept (11 Jul 2020 às 18:10)

Foi revisto para 4.1, perto do Banco Dom João de Castro. Até agora continuam sem relatos de ter sido sentido, mas pela magnitude/distância deve ser o limiar entre sentir e não sentir.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Jul 2020 às 03:06)

Entretanto mais um sismo sentido para os lados das Lajes ... Julho tem sido animado no que à sismicidade diz respeito ...

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:41 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a ENE de Lajes, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Cruz, Fontinhas e Lajes (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Agualva (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jul 2020 às 12:33)

Mais um grandinho hoje para os lados da Praia ... Aqui em Angra não foi sentido ...

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 09:37 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 23 km a ESE de Cabo da Praia, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santa Cruz (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (14 Jul 2020 às 12:59)

E já ocorreu outro na mesma zona de Ml3.3 ..mas não tem informação de ter sido sentido


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jul 2020 às 14:58)

fablept disse:


> E já ocorreu outro na mesma zona de Ml3.3 ..mas não tem informação de ter sido sentido




A coisa está bem activa por aqui ... Aguardemos por novidades ...


----------



## fablept (14 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

e mais 3 agora da noite, sendo o de Ml3.7 o mais forte do dia, sendo sentido IV em algumas freguesias na costa este da ilha Terceira.
Nos últimos 10 anos já ocorreram vários sismos ~Ml3.5 na zona..


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jul 2020 às 23:54)

fablept disse:


> e mais 3 agora da noite, sendo o de Ml3.7 o mais forte do dia, sendo sentido IV em algumas freguesias na costa este da ilha Terceira.
> Nos últimos 10 anos já ocorreram vários sismos ~Ml3.5 na zona..




Bem ... incrível a frequência de sismos só no dia de hoje ... 

Esperemos que não evolua para uma crise sísmica mais alargada no tempo mas podemos já considerar isto uma mini crise sísmica a Sudeste da Terceira ... 

Fica aqui o comunicado do CIVISA referente ao sismo mais forte desde o início da crise ... 

Curiosamente aqui pela cidade de Angra não se sentiu nenhum destes sismos até agora ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:02 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 24 km a ESE de S. Sebastião, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV nas freguesias de Porto Judeu (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo), Porto Martins, Cabo da Praia e Santa Cruz (concelho da Praia da Vitória). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Fonte do Bastardo e Fontinhas (concelho de Praia da Vitória).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jul 2020 às 13:59)

Mais um sismo sentido hoje para os lados da Praia da Vitória. 

Curioso que a área epicentral abrange vários quilómetros entre o Sudeste da Terceira e o Leste da mesma ilha mantendo no entanto a mesma distância em relação a terra ... 

Angra do Heroísmo, o Oeste e Norte da Terceira continuam a ser poupados até agora no que aos sismos sentidos diz respeito por se encontrarem mais distantes da área epicentral dos eventos ... 


Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira 

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:47 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 15 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 24 km a ESE de Cabo da Praia, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santa Cruz (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (15 Jul 2020 às 14:13)

a dispersão da área epicentral, demonstra que o RT está lá e bem vivo. Uma das áreas de maior risco tectónico da região.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jul 2020 às 17:16)

lserpa disse:


> a dispersão da área epicentral, demonstra que o RT está lá e bem vivo. Uma das áreas de maior risco tectónico da região.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




Sem dúvida @lserpa ... Curiosamente outro hotspot da região agora acalmou bastante nos últimos tempos ... 

A zona a Oeste do Faial adormeceu com o avançar do ano de 2020 ... 

Por São Miguel a coisa está mais calma de momento também ... Outra zona habitual no que à atividade sísmica diz respeito ... 

Acabei de captar um relato de uma colega que mora mesmo na zona do Cabo da Praia que me confirmou ter sentido o sismo de ontem das 21 horas ... Estava em casa e sentiu um barulho e uma onda rápida mas que deu para perceber que era um sismo ... 

Pelo Porto Martins o meu pai não sentiu nenhum destes sismos ... 

Pelos relatos que tenho ouvido foram sismos de curta duração o que faz com que muita gente mesmo na zona mais a leste não tenha sentido os fenómenos até agora ...


----------



## Hazores (16 Jul 2020 às 00:35)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Dois eventos em terra nas imediações do Vulcão da Serra de Santa Bárbara ...
> 
> Situação a acompanhar ...
> 
> ...


Boa noite @Wessel1985, 
É verdade a ilha Terceira nestes últimos dias tem tremido bastante... 
Não senti nenhum dos sismos, apesar do maior estar relativamente perto do epicentro...
Entre ontem e hoje mais de 22 sismos > 2.0 na escala de Richter  a SE da ilha não é comum por estas paragens.. Esperemos que vá libertando a energia aos poucos e não acumule em nenhum outro sítio.


----------



## fablept (17 Jul 2020 às 14:20)

Mais um sismo sentido na ilha Terceira, Ml3.6, com intensidade IV nas freguesias a este da ilha.

Na quarta feira, o CIVISA disse no telejornal da RTP Açores, que nas últimas 48h tinham registado mais de 60 sismos..hj já deverá ter ultrapassado os 100 sismos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Jul 2020 às 15:35)

Aqui fica o comunicado do evento de hoje ... Não senti nada na zona de Angra onde estou ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:31 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 17 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 24 km a ESE de S. Sebastião, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV nas freguesias de Cabo da Praia e Santa Cruz (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

III/IV na freguesia de Porto Martins (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira);

III nas freguesias de Fonte do Bastardo, Vila das Lajes, Fontinhas, S. Brás e Vila Nova (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira);
III nas freguesias de Porto Judeu, Ribeirinha, Santa Luzia e Conceição (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Jul 2020 às 13:16)

E desta vez houve um sismo sentido para os lados das Furnas em São Miguel ...

Por aqui a coisa acalmou ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel 


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 02:43 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 23 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a W de Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de S. Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Ago 2020 às 00:30)

Entretanto mais um sentido aqui na Terceira e com epicentro em terra em plena Serra de Santa Bárbara ...

Em Angra pelo menos no sítio onde me encontro não foi sentido ...


Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:14 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 31 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ESE da Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias da Serreta e Doze Ribeiras (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Ago 2020 às 02:07)

Entretanto a actividade sísmica a oeste do Faial voltou a intensificar se ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:39 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 1 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 28 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo e Castelo Branco (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Cedros e Conceição (concelho de Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## aoc36 (4 Ago 2020 às 19:06)

Alguém sentio um sismo em Albufeira? No ipma não aparece


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2020 às 19:07)

Forte abanão em Olhão.


----------



## aoc36 (4 Ago 2020 às 19:09)

Estava deitado só sinto a cama abanar um pouco e o gato levantou logo a cabeça!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2020 às 19:10)

aoc36 disse:


> Estava deitado só sinto a cama abanar um pouco e o gato levantou logo a cabeça!



Estava sentado e senti tudo a tremer, caíram alguns objectos no chão, durou cerca de 10 segundos.


----------



## aoc36 (4 Ago 2020 às 19:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estava sentado e senti tudo a tremer, caíram alguns objectos no chão, durou cerca de 10 segundos.


Foi intenso


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2020 às 19:14)

aoc36 disse:


> Foi itenso



Magnitude* ML 3.8 *
Region WEST OF GIBRALTAR
Date time 2020-08-04 18:03:36.0 UTC
Location 36.48 N ; 8.43 W
Depth 12 km
Distances 256 km S of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 19:03:36.0 2020-08-04 
75 km SW of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,400 / local time: 19:03:36.0 2020-08-04 
68 km S of Carvoeiro, Portugal / pop: 2,800 / local time: 19:03:36.0 2020-08-04 

Fonte: EMSC


----------



## aoc36 (4 Ago 2020 às 19:21)

Ipma já mandou alerte no Twitter.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2020 às 19:34)

*Sismo com epicentro a sul de Carvoeiro foi sentido no Algarve*







*Um sismo de magnitude 3.8 (Richter), com epicentro a 68 quilómetros a sul de Carvoeiro, foi sentido há momentos em diversas localidades do Algarve.*

O abalo foi registado às 19h03 e deu-se no mar, a 12 quilómetros de profundidade.

Imediatamente após o sismo, o *Sul Informação* recebeu diversos relatos de pessoas que sentiram o abalo, em Albufeira e Loulé.

Entretanto, foram chegando mais informações de leitores do nosso jornal, que sentiram o sismo em Sagres, Lagos, Monchique, Portimão, Lagoa, Silves, Faro, Olhão e Tavira.

Se foi uma das pessoas que sentiu o sismo, pode ajudar o IPMA, que deseja cartografar a extensão dos efeitos dos sismos sentidos, preenchendo um pequeno questionário, disponível aqui.

Sul Informação


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2020 às 20:41)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 04-08-2020 19:03*

Informação Sismológica
Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente
04-08-2020 19:03
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 04-08-2020 pelas 19:03 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 70 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Albufeira.Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Faro.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigida s posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.
Ter, 04 Ago 2020 18:48:18


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Ago 2020 às 17:38)

Parece mentira mas este menino mandou um granda estoiro!

2020-08-24 16:02:50 38.91 N 8 W 2 km 1.3 SE Mora IPMA


----------



## Hazores (26 Ago 2020 às 00:00)

Hoje foi dia de sentir a terra a tremer, sismo 2.7 na escala de Ricther, IV na EMM,  com o epicentro em terra, muito próximo onde resido.... foi de pouca duração mas deu para sentir perfeitamente.
Já se sabe que viver num arquipélago como os Açores existe este risco...


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Ago 2020 às 01:44)

Hazores disse:


> Hoje foi dia de sentir a terra a tremer, sismo 2.7 na escala de Ricther, IV na EMM,  com o epicentro em terra, muito próximo onde resido.... foi de pouca duração mas deu para sentir perfeitamente.
> Já se sabe que viver num arquipélago como os Açores existe este risco...



Foi bem sentido também no Raminho ... O testemunho que tenho de lá é que foi curto mas intenso ... 

Em Angra não se sentiu ... 

Fica aqui o comunicado do CIVISA ...

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:36 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 25 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SSE das Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Bárbara e Doze Ribeiras (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV na freguesia da Serreta, concelho de Angra do Heroísmo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Ago 2020 às 13:13)

Este foi grandinho no hotspot do costume ... 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico e S. Jorge 


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:28 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 30 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 26 km a WNW de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Capelo, Praia do Norte, Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

III/IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Ribeirinha, Angústias, Conceição e Matriz (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial);
III nas freguesias de Pedro Miguel, Praia do Almoxarife e Flamengos (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial);
III nas freguesias de Candelária e São Caetano (concelho da Madalena, ilha do Pico);
III na freguesia de São Roque do Pico (concelho de São Roque do Pico, ilha do Pico);
III nas freguesias de Rosais e Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISAA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2020 às 13:30)

Estava na varanda a andar e não o senti.
Cá em casa todos sentiram excepto eu. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2020 às 15:27)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 31-08-2020 14:25
_2020-08-31 14:25:00_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 31-08-2020 pelas 14:25 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este de Moura.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Moura e Serpa.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.

*Localização em mapa*. Ver mais »»


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Set 2020 às 16:49)

Mais um para aquelas bandas ...

@Hazores foi sentido ai pelo Oeste? 

Aqui por Angra no sul da ilha não foi sentido ...

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 18:00 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 7 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NW de Doze Ribeiras, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Doze Ribeiras e Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Hazores (9 Set 2020 às 10:49)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mais um para aquelas bandas ...
> 
> @Hazores foi sentido ai pelo Oeste?
> 
> ...




Este não o senti... apesar de existir relatos de pessoas que o tenham sentido pela minha zona... Este foi mais sentido nas freguesias das doze ribeiras e serreta.


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Set 2020 às 23:42)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:37 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 25  de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 33 km a ESE de S. Sebastião, ilha Terceira. 


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Porto Judeu (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo) e de Cabo da Praia (concelho de Praia da Vitória).



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## dahon (22 Out 2020 às 12:02)

Bem, ainda não estou maluco.  Senti no 3º andar(sótão).






Ainda pensei que fosse um rebentamento na pedreira mas o padrão da vibração era diferente.


----------



## dahon (22 Out 2020 às 12:03)

Rafa111 disse:


> Linda manhã com ceu limpo e sol.
> 22.2ºC
> PS: Já agora, não sei se foi impressão minha mas, alguém sentiu um ligeiro sismo na zona de Viseu, ou arredores?(isto a cerca de 20mins atrás)





dahon disse:


> Bem, ainda não estou maluco.  Senti no 3º andar(sótão).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rmsg (22 Out 2020 às 12:13)

Também senti, como um sopro que se sentiu nas janelas e um ronco não muito audível.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Out 2020 às 12:16)

Também senti aqui para cima , abanou bem .


----------



## Nickname (22 Out 2020 às 12:39)

Eu não senti nada!


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2020 às 12:57)

dahon disse:


> Bem, ainda não estou maluco.  Senti no 3º andar(sótão).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A minha tia ligou-me da Figueira, mas eu aqui em Coimbra não senti nada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Out 2020 às 13:19)

Nickname disse:


> Eu não senti nada!



Eu também não!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Out 2020 às 13:22)

Eu não senti nadinha.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Out 2020 às 13:35)

Crazyrain disse:


> Também senti aqui para cima , abanou bem .



Viana do Castelo? Chegou tão longe !


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2020 às 13:43)

Aqui pelo Porto não senti nada, mas a essa hora estava a andar, logo é  mais difícil de sentir alguma coisa, ainda por cima sem grande intensidade.

O meu gato que estava a dormir em casa acordou por essa hora e ficou alerta, é provável que tenha sentido/ouvido alguma coisa


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Out 2020 às 14:20)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Viana do Castelo? Chegou tão longe !



Sim , estava em casa a essa hora e os estoros da casa estremeceram bem .


----------



## TxMxR (22 Out 2020 às 19:06)

Rafa111 disse:


> PS: Já agora, não sei se foi impressão minha mas, alguém sentiu um ligeiro sismo na zona de Viseu, ou arredores?(isto a cerca de 20mins atrás)



Também senti, em Viseu, mas foi realmente uma coisa ligeira.


----------



## TxMxR (22 Out 2020 às 19:15)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Viana do Castelo? Chegou tão longe !



Mesmo sendo uma coisa muito ligeira, à escala global acaba por não ser uma grande distância. E dependendo da constituição da crosta terrestre e localização de falhas e etc em determinadas zonas podem-se sentir sismos a distâncias anormalmente grandes e com uma intensidade acima do expectável.

Por exemplo há uns anos atrás (talvez 2017) houve um pequeno sismo a sul do Algarve que se sentiu lá e em algumas zonas de Viseu mas pelo resto do país passou despercebido. E sentiu-se com mais intensidade do que este de hoje que foi muito mais perto e foi quase da mesma magnitude.


----------



## microcris (22 Out 2020 às 19:28)

TxMxR disse:


> Também senti, em Viseu, mas foi realmente uma coisa ligeira.



Foi como quando passa um camião na rua a faz tremer as janelas, só que desta vez abanou o edifício todo. Foi fixe


----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2020 às 19:48)

pode ter a ver com a geologia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 21:25)




----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2020 às 16:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Não senti (aqui na Póvoa alta, sexto andar) mas os meus cães a essa hora desataram a ladrar, o que não é costume por essa altura do dia e fiquei sem saber porque o tinham feito. Agora já percebi.


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Out 2020 às 15:12)

Será que a falha de Lisboa também está a acordar...?
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Out 2020 às 00:39)

Boas ... por aqui tivemos um soluço ... Eu não senti aqui em Angra mas algumas pessoas sentiram até bem perto da cidade tendo sido mais sentido para as freguesias do oeste da ilha ... @Hazores sentiste este?

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:56 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 27 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a E de Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Altares, Raminho, Serreta, Doze Ribeiras, Santa Bárbara e Cinco Ribeiras (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

III/IV nas freguesias de Biscoitos, Quatro Ribeiras e Agualva (concelho de Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira);
III/IV nas freguesias de São Bartolomeu dos Regatos, São Mateus da Calheta, Terra Chã, Santa Luzia, São Pedro e Conceição (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira);
III nas freguesias de São Bento e Ribeirinha (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Turlu (28 Out 2020 às 12:03)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ... por aqui tivemos um soluço ... Eu não senti aqui em Angra mas algumas pessoas sentiram até bem perto da cidade tendo sido mais sentido para as freguesias do oeste da ilha ... @Hazores sentiste este?
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
> 
> ...


Senti esse sismo. Dois pequenos abanões mas que foram bem sentidos.


----------



## Hazores (29 Out 2020 às 14:39)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas ... por aqui tivemos um soluço ... Eu não senti aqui em Angra mas algumas pessoas sentiram até bem perto da cidade tendo sido mais sentido para as freguesias do oeste da ilha ... @Hazores sentiste este?
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
> 
> ...



Boa Tarde, 

Este não senti @Wessel1985 , estava a conduzir e não me apercebi do sismo, mas familiares meus todos sentiram o sismo


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Nov 2020 às 12:38)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:40 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 3 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 18 km a SSE de Ribeira Quente, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Povoação (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:
•    III na freguesia de Ribeira Quente (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel);
•    II na freguesia de São Pedro (concelho de Ponta Delgada, ilha de São Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Nov 2020 às 01:40)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:12 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 7 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SE da Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santa Bárbara (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Doze Ribeiras e Serreta (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Nov 2020 às 00:52)

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:53 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 10 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Castelo Branco e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (11 Nov 2020 às 12:23)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
> 
> 
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:53 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 10 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 31 km a W do Capelo, ilha do Faial.
> ...



Este não senti! E estava na feteira 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (12 Dez 2020 às 01:08)

Série de sismos a ocorrer ao largo da Povoação/Faial da Terra na ilha de São Miguel..aparenta ter começado com um sismo de Ml3.1 no Faial da Terra às 22h e com o evento de maior magnitude, com magnitude de Ml3.7 sul da Ribeira Quente.
Sismos na zona da Povoação não são raros, e no último ano já ocorreu um período de maior sismicidade que durou vários dias com mais 100 sismos registados..quando ocorre picos de libertação de energia nesta zona, é normal que os sismos sejam sentidos pela população, derivado da proximidade da zona epicentral com algumas localidades.

Actividade na última hora (>10 sismos registados a cerca de 25km de distância)





(Estação CMLA - IDA - IRIS)


----------



## lserpa (12 Dez 2020 às 12:53)

Hoje ocorreu um evento isolado (até ver) em Santa Luzia do Pico, 3,1 Ritcher a ~4km de profundidade.

Apenas por coincidência, é onde começa a estrutura basaltica da ilha do Pico.


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Dez 2020 às 02:44)

Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:19 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 7 km a ENE da Ribeirinha, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias do Salão e Praia do Almoxarife (concelho da Horta). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade II/III nas freguesias de Praia do Norte e Flamengos (concelho da Horta).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


@lserpa sentiste este?


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2020 às 19:03)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
> 
> 
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:19 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 7 km a ENE da Ribeirinha, ilha do Faial.
> ...



Nope 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

